# il paragonare duole



## Circe (23 Novembre 2013)

si..mi.odi se paragono. ma se in certe cose con lei hai fatto il super uomo eocon me sei una schiappa .....cosa ti aspetti che non te lo dica?? devo ingoiare il rospo e far finta di niente x non urtare la tua sensibilità? ??
Ma sparati! ultimamente mi stai un po sul cazzo. non posso dirtelo direttamente.  
mi sfogo qui...


----------

